# the last train my mom got me



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

well sadly my mom just pass away today she would of been 49 this year so i have to help pay for everything so all my train stuff buying is on hold for a wail im 23 this was the last thing she bought me Christmas of 2013 she was sick before thanksgiving so the was no Christmas in 2014 for me and my dad and me and my younger brother and my sister im going to miss you mom rip


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. that is so young.
May she rest in peace.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

So very sad to hear this,sometime we lose our loved ones way to soon.
Take care son.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear this and that you are going through a very rough time. I know you will treasure that set and it will remind you of her in a good way.
Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

You have my sympathy in this difficult time. tr1


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very sad news, and yes ... that's too young.

I do hope that you are blessed with happy and lasting memories of her.

TJ


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

oh and my ant died last week super rough time


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I am truly sorry for your loss...


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your loss, but try to remember the good times and her memory. That will probably be a set that you will hold on to forever. My sincerest condolences.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow that is a very tough thing to have to bear, Sorry to hear of it.
As teledoc said you"ll treasure that set forever. 
Hope you're able to work through this OK. 

Magic


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

im sorry to hear this man that really sucks it would kill me if i was in your shoes me and my mom are very close sorry for your loss but you can always remeber her with the trains


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

truely sorry for your loss.

keep brother, sister and dad close.

i also lost my mom at 49, many years ago. just remember, she is always with u.


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

im going add dcc sound to the set im running dcc now so im going run it in memory of my mom and add box car with her name date of birth and time of passing and stuff like that


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

That would be an awesome tribute to your mom, and a great keep sake for your kids as well. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

yeah when i fine the right girl to marry and have kid to pass my trains down to but im staying single as long as i can so by all $$$$$ loco train stuff i want


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

union pacific 844 said:


> yeah when i fine the right girl to marry and have kid to pass my trains down to but im staying single as long as i can so by all $$$$$ loco train stuff i want


You have to find a rich girl then.


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

that would be nice big ed and all ready addicted to ho scale train and we put are stuff together and have a super train layout and unlimited train funds


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

union pacific 844 said:


> that would be nice big ed and all ready addicted to ho scale train and we put are stuff together and have a super train layout and unlimited train funds


Well if she has the bucks she doesn't have to be addicted to the trains, as long as she doesn't mind them in the mansion.

They say money doesn't buy happiness?
I don't agree with that statement at all, I never did. :smokin:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I know there is a lighthearted theme in all this, but really, a rich girl is NOT the answer to your prayers. I dated one in college. For a while, the excitement of the luxury lifestyle (do you know how cool it is to take a helicopter into NYC, have a limo take you to dinner and a show, then take the helicopter back?) enabled me to ignore the emotional instability, the neediness, and the my-way-or-the-hiway attitude, but really, I just couldn't do it.

I'm much happier with the middle-class plain jane I did marry, even if I now spend my money on a mortgage, clothes, food, and college tuition rather than trains.


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

my dad and family don't have the funds for her funeral  and medical bills you don't have to help but my dad set up this fundraiser http://www.gofundme.com/ur8t5ww


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Condolences to you and your family!*

Union Pacific844, Words cannot express the feeling of your loss and we send our prayers to you and the family!


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

my mom passed at 3:20 pm today


----------

